# Droid 3 Pawnd By 2Nd-Int?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I was browsing through rootzwiki on a laptop and i happened to see DROID 3 pawns by 2nd-int. Where it says rootable then pawned by 2nd-int
Does this mean DROID bionic should be closer to getting pawned by it? 
I browsed through their section but I don't see any subject about it. 
Typo maybe or?
Would be cool if it was cause then we can run custom kernels.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I was browsing through rootzwiki on a laptop and i happened to see DROID 3 pawns by 2nd-int. Where it says rootable then pawned by 2nd-int
> Does this mean DROID bionic should be closer to getting pawned by it?
> I browsed through their section but I don't see any subject about it.
> Typo maybe or?


Down at the pawn shop?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol stupid keyboard.

I guess not much people are interested in 2nd-init anymore eh?

Moving on


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the bionic already has 2nd-init ability, it's just that the data connection is a problem for aosp based roms. Back in september CVPS booted CM7 onto the bionic, although not much worked on it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

We have 2nd-init. Talk to Nitro.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Shouldn't we be close to overclocking if we have 2nd init?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That im not sure. DROID x was overclocked and yes it was locked bootlaoder. then a few months or more then it was pwnd by 2nd-init.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im pretty sure 2nd init gives us the Ability to take control of the stock kernel but does it give you the ability to mod it?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Im pretty sure 2nd init gives us the Ability to take control of the stock kernel but does it give you the ability to mod it?


Read the post about it but doesn't say if we can or not but would love to know if you can mod it. Cause I mean if it can run cm kernel im sure we can mod it? I might go swimming at the x section see what I can find

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> We have 2nd-init. Talk to Nitro.


Nitro as in the dev who made eclipse rom? Or just Nitro as a name? I sent Nitro with the eclipse rom and asked him but no amswer bit he must be very busy so.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

I miss my DROID x lol I wish the DROID x2 would of been 4g I would have gotten it In a heartbeat


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I do miss the x. Man only if moto unlocks the bootloader. This phone would be soo much greater for geeks like us.
Great hardware-radio-unlock bootlaoder- id be set for a while but its locked so.
Im tempted to open a new line for the nexus since I've always always wanted a pure google phone but maybe sometime next year. Moto might get randomly pick for the next google phone now that would be a sight for sore eyes.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you open a new line be prepared to get raped by big red on data usage unless you don't use very much . And even though moto devices are locked no one can build a phone like moto.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

If moto gets picked for a nexus device that would be bad ass. Its possible seeing how google bought moto but Idk lol


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. Well I opened my 3rd line and told the rep I just want an upgrade to the bolt for my wife and he just added a dumb phone and im only paying 10 bucks extra a month and got the discounted price.

Yea moto does make a quality phone. 
Google better like do something even they said their not touching them. Well I hope they do for a billion dollar buy out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol a billion dollars. That's ridiculous lmao. If only I had a billion.... ok back to reality.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Nitro as in the dev who made eclipse rom? Or just Nitro as a name? I sent Nitro with the eclipse rom and asked him but no amswer bit he must be very busy so.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes, Nitro the developer. He incorporated it into his ROM and someone also made a zip for it. It's on the forgotten site.

Pretty sure the Droid X got overclocking due to an exploit found using a developer phone. Dev phones are obviously unlocked, and I know p3 and his team had a few.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

The DX, D2, D2G and Pro were all OC'd using a method based on the original Milestone overclock which is based on a runtime module that sets the CPU_FREQ and VSEL values "on the fly" so to speak. It does not require modifications to the kernel.
It was not derived from a dev phone. TBH has many such phones for all of those models and we even made a few custom kernels for overclocking them.
The problem is the NS Engineering devices are often or usually early hardware revisions and we found they did not tolerate overclocking well at all.
They were extremely useful to us for many other reasons like the ability to safely test firmware builds and techniques for altering them that would be either very dangerous or impossible on secured hardware.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

^ he has spoken. Thank you for that kind sir


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Its great to see people i know moving to the bionic. I was beginning to miss my old phone. Its on now, this phone is only gonna get better.


----------

